# Don't Try This at Home



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Proof that even a small lathe will kill you:






What a dumbass.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

What the heck was this moron thinking? This could have turned out a lot worse than what it did.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

H. A. S. said:


> What a dumbass.


Yeah, All of them.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Darwin's theory.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TurninandBurin (Jan 22, 2011)

Man, I wish they hadn't got off that easy. I have seen some terrible pics of power tools gone wrong.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Did he say "Hold my beer and watch this"?












 









.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Did he say "Hold my beer and watch this"?


Don't know, but if I was the referee I'd say "Ippon" and award the lathe a black belt.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TurninandBurin said:


> Man, *I wish they hadn't got off that easy.* I have seen some terrible pics of power tools gone wrong.


Well I'm glad that's all they got and maybe they learned something. I believe in Karma and for those of you who know me, I've got enough problems then to ask for more.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mike s (Dec 26, 2010)

i hate people like that
they give teenagers a bad name
that guy deserved worse than he got... a pierced bollock on the tailstock atleast...


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Too much testosterone too little Brains!


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Don't try this at home*

Whats bad about it ,is the DA will probably try an sue somebody because they didn't put a sign on the lathe warning,NOT to be opperated by idiots


----------



## Dave Pannell (Jan 17, 2011)

At least he got slung over the lathe, with his foot stuck, and not something worse. I can't imagine having that chuck dragging my leg between it and the bed, till it just stopped. Or my face slamming into it, or any myriad of things that could have happened here. Wow. I hope he learned his lesson......


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

That was as stupid as the woman texting at the mall and falling into the fountain and then was upset because people laughed at her stupidity. Just be careful everyone because they do walk and live among us everyday.:no::laughing:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

bet he wont do that again


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Was he trying to overcome what 2 HP?Obviously he doesnt know what a horsepower means.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Two words ass hole


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

This is just the natural way of Gene Pool Cleansing :yes:


----------



## jacobsk (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe the surgeons used that video to help figure out where to put the bones back in his lower leg :laughing:


----------



## whit (Sep 6, 2009)

That's gonna leave a mark!!

Whit


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

firehawkmph said:


> Darwin's theory.
> Mike Hawkins


x2

WTH was he thinking? Sometimes it's amazing people survive their childhood.


----------



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

The bad thing is these idiots are reproducing.


----------

